# Da Cugini godda prawblim witch youse!



## randgrithr (Apr 29, 2011)

Yestidday I went diggin wit Noo Yawk digga etta undisclowzed locashun neah him en amung udda dings we found dis interestin decades old crime seen. So dat youse awl can appreshiate it awl da maw I am quite happeeta narrate in da appropriyit dialec witch iz Brooklynese, en witch I speak floointlee havin been bawn in Bay Ridge an awl. [] So awn tooda show.

 Dis iz wut happinz to wiseguyz who seriuslee irritate da Cugini. Dis heah  automobile haz been introduced to da woild sevril decadez ago az youse  kin see by lookin' ettda botanical life fawms around it. Itz driver az  youse will awlso presently loin metta simila fate. To take da pictchur  we wuz standin onna train tracks weah diz car wuz apparently left to  ingratiate itself violently widda choo choo.


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 29, 2011)

Behold da awsum destruktiv fury uv some nameless gangstaz upon an  unfawchunite vehicle. Da wackiest part iz dat for awl diz car haz been  tru, two udda freakin tires aw still fully inflatid. I want deze tires  faw my car. Dey don't make em like dey usedta.


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 29, 2011)

Ez youse will see inna next photo, diz wuz not a place ennywun wantid to  be, and indeed da last awccupint uv diz vehicle prawbibly left quickly  an poimanently. But dat wuz awbviuzly befaw da car wuz left onna tracks  to destroy da evvidince.


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 29, 2011)

Diz iznawt wut I wud cawl nawmul weah an teah onna driva side door.  Youse must admit dat iz a good pattern, sumbuddy knew dere bizniz widda  heata. Itza gud ding diz happind at least sevvinty yeahs ago becuz it is  scary. I am so scared by dese guyz so Ize glad dat da gingerilla who  did dis iz prawbibly dead by now.


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 29, 2011)

Heah for purpuziz uv completeniz iz da engine witch iz a strait six. Da  stick is optshunal. Ha ha ha I kill me. But I digress. I dink dis izza  late 1940s Chevy based mostly onna shape udda grill an headlites witch I  dint take a pictchur uv. Az youse can imagine awl da identifaiyin mawks  wuz removed eider by da wiseguys wut did dis evil deed aw by randum  lootas.


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 29, 2011)

I em pretty shure dat da car once looked like dis. Da grill an headlitez  wuz just like da one heah. Dis izza 1946 Chevy. So just FYI da  statchoota limitashunz haz run out awn dis crime unless dey can awlso  prove dere wuz moida involved. I hope youse haz injoyed dis instructiv  end edjucayshunal photo tootawrial awn wut happinz to dose who mess  widda Cugini. Dank youse end havva nice day. De End.


----------



## Inkspot (Apr 29, 2011)

Huh ?  Say that again.


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 29, 2011)

Youse godda prawblim widda wayaI tawk? Fuhgeddaboudit!

 Just fordda recud, Brooklynese izza lot like Joymin. It iz offin pruhnouwnzed fonetticlee. []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 29, 2011)

Bein' from New Joisey, I can undahstand you pretty well. I been to da city a few times, so I know da kinda peeple you's talkin' about...


----------



## kwalker (Apr 29, 2011)

Still think South Jersey should become its own state...you guys seem a bit different than us down here...






 ....vs


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4eVDA_9lx0


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 29, 2011)

Ay dere Wheelah23, my family cawlz dem da Cugini becuz we ackshully had cousins (cugini in Paesan) awn yore sideddada rivva who wuz serius wizeguyz, but we wuz awnist workuhz wun an awl an so we stopped tawkin to dem. Ennywun who knowz my maidin name cud find a guy who wuz verry verry bad an did time inna big houze. But I nevva noo da guy ez our branchada familiez wuz not awn speekin toims.

 For awl I know I wuz lookin etta relativez handiwoik but I em glad I nevva knoo dese wizeguyz, becuz I like my fadda an granfadda befaw me view da intenshunul destrukshun uvva fine masheen such ez dis wid absaloot hawrorr. Granfadda wuzza mechanic youse see an fadda an engineeah. I folla in dere futstepz ezza computa geek. We awl like masheenz an wud nevva break em on poipose. []

 Eileen


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 29, 2011)

That kinda sounds like how my cat would talk.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 29, 2011)

I remember when those cases were big. What do they do for laptops?
 PS; how long did it take you to type that?


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 29, 2011)

Yo Ilean ayadooin owsdafamly? Weez dooin da tore uh duh guvnuhz manshin wanna go wittuss? Iss duh Drumthawcket whachamacallit place, ya no da house weah guvnah Christee spoze ta be stayinat but he wudn deah da punk!


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 29, 2011)

Ay Cyber do dey hazza privvie et dat place? I wud imagine dey got sum serius bottilz dere goin way back to befaw dat pain in da ass Amendmint ya know. []


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 29, 2011)

That's an old high-end gaming case that I repainted. I have a crummy HP DV1000 laptop, given to me by a customer in lieu of payment; and a DV 5000 I rescued from the trash which will eventually be the upgrade to the 1000 when I fix the screen, which is the only thing wrong with it. (The hard drives and RAM are compatible.) 

 I have no idea how long that took. I'm actually getting tired of the Brooklynese, although it was funny for a while. []

 Eileen


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 29, 2011)

Eh Im shuaa dey got da privys but dem boyz wit da puhleasy lookin close tolme ta gitdaheckouttadeah.. gotta do dis place undacuvvauvdanite..


----------



## cordilleran (Apr 30, 2011)

Folks talk like that down on the Navajo reservation Tees Nos Pas.





> Dis


----------

